# Needing persimmon



## misfire (Mar 20, 2018)

Anyone have a source for 1x1x10 persimmon blanks they would be willing to share?


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a source for really dark persimmon.
Not sure of the 1x1, but I know he has a bunch of 3/4 square that are anywhere from a foot long to probably 5 foot long. He had some larger blocks, I just need to go see him.

Will be colored like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misfire (Mar 20, 2018)

Beautiful stuff. If you wouldn't mind checking with him and see if just maybe he has 1x1 stuff I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2018)

@JR Parks might.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2018)

@Mike1950 has some persimmon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misfire (Mar 20, 2018)

Dadgum, didn't think about Stafford. I have sent him a good amount of money the past few weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 20, 2018)

I have some spalted persimmon logs that could be cut to that size, but it'll be wet from being kept outside. I might be able to get 3" to 5" thick pieces once the pith has been removed so the 1x1 by 10 shouldn't be a problem if you don't mind drying it. I might have time to post some pics later tonight when I get back from a meeting at church.


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 20, 2018)

@misfire 
I'll swing by there tomorrow after work.


----------



## misfire (Mar 20, 2018)

I appreciate the responses guys, got with Mike and he is shipping me some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2018)

misfire said:


> I appreciate the responses guys, got with Mike and he is shipping me some.



Thanks Lee, hard to associate real name to wb name somtimes.


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> @JR Parks might.


Texas persimmon and only 3/4 sq by 5


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 20, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> I have a source for really dark persimmon.
> Not sure of the 1x1, but I know he has a bunch of 3/4 square that are anywhere from a foot long to probably 5 foot long. He had some larger blocks, I just need to go see him.
> 
> Will be colored like this
> ...


Steve,
Might be interested in a little of the dark stuff as well- Jim


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 20, 2018)

misfire said:


> I appreciate the responses guys, got with Mike and he is shipping me some.



Cool. I don't even know what a fair price is for persimmon so I stuck my sample turning blocks in the 'For Trade' forum. Glad you were able to get some from Mike because his persimmon will probably be a lot dryer than the sample blocks that were recently cut.


----------



## misfire (Mar 21, 2018)

I have had several names over the years Mike, but this is the one I use on most forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2018)

I found some of the Persimmon I have in the wood shed. Not figured, really bland, 6/4 x 14" wide planks, not a lick of black longer than a common finger. Sad, but yet I hold onto it...


----------

